# Halfords version of Das6 Pro???



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Just been Googling as I'm still looking to buy a DA and I found this:

http://www.halfords.com/motoring/ca...-pro-900w-dual-action-random-orbital-polisher

It's being sold from a partner on Halfords called Saverschoice UK - anyone have any experience of them? - I see on their own web site, they have it just under £100.

I'm aware I could get the same kind of price from Clean your Car using the group buy code, however the one linked to above claims to have a 900w motor compared to the CYC variant.

Anyone bought/used one?


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Here you go.
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=380358


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Saverschoice is pretty good, also got a DW discount code


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Ahhhhh, thanks guys - I had spotted that thread on here buy couldn't find it - thanks for that.

I wonder if the DW code would work on the polisher deal......hmmmm


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

I really think that the das6 pro plus from CYC is the one to go for, I use it now and its night and day to the old DAS6 imo, I also have it and keep it with a smaller backing plate for tighter areas, If were me I would 100% get the pro plus


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

euge07 said:


> I really think that the das6 pro plus from CYC is the one to go for, I use it now and its night and day to the old DAS6 imo, I also have it and keep it with a smaller backing plate for tighter areas, If were me I would 100% get the pro plus


Thing is I've only got a small car (MGF convertible) and this would be my first DA so I want the best of all worlds, really. I don't think I need the benefit of a larger throw but I do think I would benefit from being able to use a smaller backing plate which limits me to a Das6 Pro, not the plus.


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

Fair point.. but we all start out only doing one car 
I suppose the restriction of the backing plate is valid, thats why I held on to my old one!
Let us know how you get on!


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

euge07 said:


> Fair point.. but we all start out only doing one car
> I suppose the restriction of the backing plate is valid, thats why I held on to my old one!
> Let us know how you get on!


Will do. Thanks for the advice - I'd have gone for a Pro Plus if I'd already got a Pro, but alas not so I just need one machine to start with and the Pro with its ability for a smaller back plate as well seems to fit my bill for versatility to begin with.

On a side note, looks like I will be buying a Pro from the DW Saverschoice UK deal link posted earlier - just need to decide on pads and polish now.......


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Polisher turned up Today from Savers Choice along with two free Hex Logic pads (green/white) so just need to sort the polishes and maybe another pad or two.....


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

You have now reached the


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Oh yes........very slippery......


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Hi folks, I'm in a similar position. I've previously shied away from getting a machine polisher because of the extra effort and expense involved, plus the fact that I only own daily driver cars, so they're bound to always get light scratches and I didn't want to end up obsessed by it.

However, I've just bought a used car that could do with a little TLC, so am considering finally jumping in. My last two cars were white, so didn't show light scratches/micromarring too much, so I decided not to worry unless something more substantial came along.

My new car is dark blue, and has some areas that particularly stand out, such as an area on the driver's side front wing that looks like somebody has cleaned or scraped some dirt off the paint with a bit of tissue or a fingernail. :wall:

Anyway, I don't think I'll use the polisher a great deal after the initial tidy up, but want something decent that will last so I can use it in future on mine and the wife's cars. I was considering the DAS Pro, but it looks like I just missed out on the Saverschoice deal, and now I see earlier in this thread that the Pro Plus was recommended over the Pro.

In what ways is the Plus better, and what is the smallest pad size that can be used on it?

Could you use it on a rear bumper lip, for example, or does the throw make it not possible to use it in an area of this size?

Thanks!
Russ


----------



## euge07 (Jan 15, 2011)

MBRuss said:


> Hi folks, I'm in a similar position. I've previously shied away from getting a machine polisher because of the extra effort and expense involved, plus the fact that I only own daily driver cars, so they're bound to always get light scratches and I didn't want to end up obsessed by it.
> 
> However, I've just bought a used car that could do with a little TLC, so am considering finally jumping in. My last two cars were white, so didn't show light scratches/micromarring too much, so I decided not to worry unless something more substantial came along.
> 
> ...


Reasons I love my pro plus is the shape of the new handle, and for holding it it works really well, It also is quieter and doesnt vibrate near as much as the older models,

I think you need to use the 5.5inch or bigger pads, so for the smaller areas just having the one machine could be a problem

I kept my old das6 and bought a small backing plate and 80mm spot pads for the tight areas


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

MBRuss said:


> Hi folks, I'm in a similar position. I've previously shied away from getting a machine polisher because of the extra effort and expense involved, plus the fact that I only own daily driver cars, so they're bound to always get light scratches and I didn't want to end up obsessed by it.
> 
> However, I've just bought a used car that could do with a little TLC, so am considering finally jumping in. My last two cars were white, so didn't show light scratches/micromarring too much, so I decided not to worry unless something more substantial came along.
> 
> ...


My take on the Pro vs. the Pro Plus was this:

Pro Plus DOESN'T take a smaller backing plate so cannot be used with a smaller pad for those more awkward spots such as bumpers etc.

Pro Plus DOES offer a bigger throw so would be quicker on open spaces - beneficial if you are in a hurry or have several cars and/or larger vehicles where the throw would speed things up.

Other than the ergonomics of them both, the only difference that I am aware of is in how they look - I guess the Pro Plus might be quieter and may offer less vibration than the Pro, but is that really worth losing out on the ability to take a smaller plate? - up to the individual.

As I've only got one small car, it was a no brainer for me - Pro all day long.


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks euge07 - I also like the look of the handle on the Pro+, but I don't want to have to buy two machines if it's not gong to work great on the whole car.

Does the whole pad have to have contact with the surface, or is it possible to polish using the edge of the pad? I'm just thinking for things like the rear bumper lip, as this can often get scratched, or require claying to remove fallout, and thus polishing afterwards.

Steve, thanks for the advice. presumably the Pro can take larger pads just as easily as the Pro+ so shouldn't be far behind in covering a larger area? (Surely a smaller throw concentrates the cut more int he area covered, so although you cover less area in one pass, you should be able to make the passes faster, no?

From your advice, the Pro sounds like it might be the one for me, as I only want one machine. What's the smallest pad you can fit to a Pro? I like the idea of being able to work in a smaller area. I can't see myself rushing out several cars in one go. I'm more likely to do a panel or two over a weekend and do my car piece by piece over a few months.

Being new to this, I'll also be going very slowly and carefully, so am in no great rush. I just want a good end result.

One other question - is there any difference between the CYC DAS 6 Pro, and the Saverschoice one? The Saverschoice claims to be more powerful at 900w, but is that right, or have they just rounded up from 850w?


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

I'm not sure about using just the edge of the pad to do bumper lips etc - if you controlled the machine, I guess it would do. The larger orbit/throw of the Pro Plus would mean it might be a bit harder to control than just the Pro - at least that's my take on it....but I'm new to this stuff, too!

A bigger throw means quicker correction as the pad covers more area due to the larger throw regardless of size of pad. If you're not in a hurry - and it's one of the reasons I went with the Pro - then you have to ask yourself if you really need quicker correction.

I think the smallest plate for the Pro is a 3" or 3.5" - both can be used with a 4" pad. 

I was looking at the CYC pro, but the only reason I went for the Savers Choice one was of the larger motor (oh, and the deal they had with free pads!). I don't think they can claim it's larger if it ain't.....I'm sure there would be some kind of backlash if it were lies.....


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks guys. Still undecided at the moment. I'm only going to get one polisher, so want to make the right choice. I must admit I like the handle shape of the DAS 6 Pro+ better, and the location of the trigger. If it also vibrates less, that's gotta be a bonus.

I'm just wondering if it'll be possible to use on rear bumper lips and other more intricate areas? Otherwise it'd be somewhat annoying being unable to polish various parts of the car.

Can anyone else advise if it's possible to do a whole car with a DAS6 Pro+, or if you'd be unable to get into tighter areas?

My car is a VW CC, so a relatively big vehicle. Not sure what VW's paint reputation is like though, soft/hard etc...?


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

MBRuss said:


> Thanks guys. Still undecided at the moment. I'm only going to get one polisher, so want to make the right choice. I must admit I like the handle shape of the DAS 6 Pro+ better, and the location of the trigger. If it also vibrates less, that's gotta be a bonus.
> 
> I'm just wondering if it'll be possible to use on rear bumper lips and other more intricate areas? Otherwise it'd be somewhat annoying being unable to polish various parts of the car.
> 
> ...


Can't advise on the Pro Plus being able to get into tighter spaces but I can tell you that VW paint is hard paint - according to the guide I saw on Polished Bliss: http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pdfs/painthardness.pdf


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Ah wow, thanks for the link. Really appreciated.

Now I know!

Still unsure which polisher to get. I like the lower vibration and more sculpted grip of the plus, but if I can't do things like the bumper lip or the A pillars then I might have to go with the regular pro, at least until I decide I want a second machine (which I don't expect I ever will).


----------



## SteveMGF (May 29, 2016)

Russ, have a read through this thread, I'm sure it might help you make a decision: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=359232

One of the posts stated why I think personally the Pro is the more versatile of the two - especially if you are like me and only want to buy one machine:



scratcher said:


> If you're just working on your own cars and only want one machine, keep the Pro.
> The Pro Plus is great, but not as versatile since you can't use spot pads with it and the large throw and height of the machine stop you getting into tighter areas like under mirrors, around the tops of doors, bumper gaps and things.
> It's more of a machine to help with the bulk of the work. Then you're left wanting the smaller machine for the rest.


Oh, and don't know if you were aware that the 'D' shaped handle (on both) can be multi-positioned....basically you can have it all the way to the front of the machine (horizontal to the body, not 90 degrees that most pics show) so that you can actually grab on to it just as if you were holding the Plus on its more ergonomic palm style grip near the pad..........

I'm sure the Plus is a great machine, just that it doesn't seem as versatile to someone with just one polisher.


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

The Das6 Pro Plus from CYC is supplied with a 125mm(5") & 150mm (6") backing plate's


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

SteveMGF said:


> Russ, have a read through this thread, I'm sure it might help you make a decision: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=359232
> 
> One of the posts stated why I think personally the Pro is the more versatile of the two - especially if you are like me and only want to buy one machine:
> 
> ...


Superb, thanks again Steve. :thumb: :buffer:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

sean ryan said:


> The Das6 Pro Plus from CYC is supplied with a 125mm(5") & 150mm (6") backing plate's


I noticed that, however, it's also not as powerful as the Saverschoice one.

I'm not sure how much difference 50W makes?

My thinking was that you can buy an extra backing plate or two easily enough, but it'd be very hard to buy an extra 50W in the motor...

That said, I already have a CYC detailing tote, so the DA and its bag would match my other gear! :wave::thumb::buffer:


----------

